# Wanted to show my newest ND kids 1 girl 1 boy



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Rudy is the tri color with blue eyes and Elsie is the split color doeling. The lighter color is a blonde.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

too cute!!


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

They were born Oct. 10th. They are 3 days old in the pictures. The little girl is very tiny.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

oh i just wanna hug them!!! Very cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had to do a double take on the spelling of your last name. I know a Valerio, Mary. Love their colors too.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I had to do a double take on the spelling of your last name. I know a Valerio, Mary. Love their colors too.


Valjero are the first letters from my first, middle and last name. VALerie JEan ROss


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

They are just precious!!!

mnblonde..i'm with you..i want to hug them too lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh gosh. I'm ready for more babies.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Such darlings! Waiting on my first kids to arrive, can't wait!


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------

